# finishing redwood trim in 100 year old craftsman house



## anotherpronoun (Jan 13, 2011)

hi everyone-

I was wondering if anyone could identify how this finish was created (see pic). I live in an old craftsman house in portland, or. All of the original trim wood has been unfortunately painted over. I recently stripped the paint off the door and window trim in my bedroom (a whole lot of work!!), which revealed the original dark stained wood finish. Due to scratches and nicks from stripping I had to sand, which removed the stain. I think the wood is redwood. After sanding, it is has a rosy color with large grain. I'd like to get the stain as close as to the original as possible. 

My plan so far is to use the water soluble aniline dyes by Belen in walnut, and after it dries real milk co. dark raw tung oil. (I'm trying to use ton toxic materials). 

The 2nd picture is the trim after sanding on the left and on the right a test area i did under the doorknob with the aniline dye on the bottom and the tung oil on the top.

This is my first time doing anything like this. Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks like fir trim to me. The original finish might have been dyed or stained. The topcoat was more than likely shellac. Amber shellac will definitely help you achieve the rich tone that the old trim would have had.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> It looks like fir trim to me. The original finish might have been dyed or stained. The topcoat was more than likely shellac.......


I'm with julian on this one. Looks like dye to me.


----------

